# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Limestone boulders of Simpang Kuda

## kuching

Dec 20, 2007 was a public holiday. I spent half day in the jungle of Simpang Kuda to photograph insects, plants and the limestone boulders. 

limestone wall & caves....








Paddy field & limestone outcrop:







Interesting limestone formation:

----------


## kuching

snail, new species?:




_Begonia pendula_.





_Begonia pendula_.





Flowers of _Begonia pendula_.






The one & only "red" _Nepenthes ampullaria_  found near Bau area.





close-up....

----------


## kuching

Orchid; most probably _Pomatocalpa kunstleri_  :




The inflorescence (same species as above):





close-up:





A species of climbing aroid:




The seed pods of the aroid:




_Paraboea_ sp.





Close-up of the flowers of _Paraboea_ sp.

----------


## kuching

The wild fruits.




Strange looking flowers.




Fruits??




Praying manthis.





Caterpillar:





Unidentified species:





A moth:

----------


## kuching

Another moth:




Robber fly.





Plant-sucking bug:

----------

